# Union Force - M/L or L/XL Binding overhang - Please Help! (pics included)



## jxcfictus (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey everyone,

This is my first post, and I just started snowboarding this season, and have been loving it. I got some of my own gear, and I just had a question regarding my binding sizing on my board, and need help deciding between the M/L or L/XL Union Force bindings. I got both in hand, and the L/XL seem to fit better, but have a bit of overhang off the board. I've done a lot of research, and read that you're never supposed to have the bindings overhang off the board, not even a little bit (I know boot overhang is fine).

-Wear a size 10.5 Salomon Str8jkt Boa Boot
-Use 155cm Sierra Reverse Crew board
- waist width of 25.2 cm.
-Angle at 15, -12

I’ve included pics and would like to ask you all what your opinion is on whether I should go with the M/L or L/XL Union Force bindings. With the L/XL, there is a small bit of binding overhang. I know minimal boot overhang is fine, but I've read and heard that bindings are ALWAYS supposed to be on the board COMPLETELY. With the M/L, the boot fits into the heel cup really snugly, and sort of "sticks into it" that I can lift the bindings with the boot in the heel cup alone without strapping it, and binding doesn’t overhang off the board, but the straps are almost maxed out. Also, I realize in my pictures, the Medium has a bit more toe overhang than heel, but i’ve already extended the heel cup all the way and moved the binding on the board the most i can to the back of the board. 

*Question: *Should I go with the M/L with no binding overhang with a snugger boot fit (and maxed out straps), or go with the L/XL with a bit of binding overhang (is this even ok?) with a comfortable/looser fit? 

*Included pics in this link:* Union Force bindings - Medium vs Large Pics - Album on Imgur

Appreciate all the feedback in advance!!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Ideally you want to be in the M/L, it looks like everything fits. Although you are pretty much maxed out on the ankle straps.

Did you tighten your boots up?

Also i think you can move the heel cup on the M/L binding back one more notch so that should give you a little more room. (Should be on 2, its currently on one.)


----------



## jxcfictus (Feb 18, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> Ideally you want to be in the M/L, it looks like everything fits. Although you are pretty much maxed out on the ankle straps.
> 
> Did you tighten your boots up?
> 
> Also i think you can move the heel cup on the M/L binding back one more notch so that should give you a little more room. (Should be on 2, its currently on one.)


Boots are pretty much tightened up, I tightened them up with the Boa laces about as much as I would do if I were in them.

Thanks for the suggestion. Although in the pictures it actually looks like the heel cup is on 1, but I moved it back to 2 already.

As for the maxing out, I saw you mention on another thread for another member that possibly I could use the M/L binding with L/XL ankle straps. Would that work as well? I would just have to contact C3-shop and request the L/XL ankle straps?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

jxcfictus said:


> Boots are pretty much tightened up, I tightened them up with the Boa laces about as much as I would do if I were in them.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Although in the pictures it actually looks like the heel cup is on 1, but I moved it back to 2 already.
> 
> As for the maxing out, I saw you mention on another thread for another member that possibly I could use the M/L binding with L/XL ankle straps. Would that work as well? I would just have to contact C3-shop and request the L/XL ankle straps?


Yeah that could work too. Contact them..


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jxcfictus said:


> -Wear a size 10.5 Salomon Str8jkt Boa Boot
> -Use 155cm Sierra Reverse Crew board
> - waist width of 25.2 cm.
> -Angle at 15, -12


M/L should be plenty big enough.



jxcfictus said:


> read that you're never supposed to have the bindings overhang off the board, not even a little bit (I know boot overhang is fine).





jxcfictus said:


> I know minimal boot overhang is fine, but I've read and heard that bindings are ALWAYS supposed to be on the board COMPLETELY.


Who told you that garbage?


----------



## jxcfictus (Feb 18, 2016)

jxcfictus said:


> read that you're never supposed to have the bindings overhang off the board, not even a little bit (I know boot overhang is fine).





jxcfictus said:


> I know minimal boot overhang is fine, but I've read and heard that bindings are ALWAYS supposed to be on the board COMPLETELY.


Who told you that garbage?[/QUOTE]

I've heard that from the people at the shop, reading people talk about binding overhang on these forums, and by suggestion of Union themselves when I called. In your opinion from seeing my pictures, do you feel the amount binding overhang I have is reasonably ok?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jxcfictus said:


> Who told you that garbage?


I've heard that from the people at the shop, reading people talk about binding overhang on these forums, and by suggestion of Union themselves when I called. In your opinion from seeing my pictures, do you feel the amount binding overhang I have is reasonably ok?[/QUOTE]

Not an issue at all. Especially for the M/L.


----------

